# Red Spots and reoccurring fin rot



## forscl24 (Apr 26, 2011)

My betta name Mr. Kevin fish has been having it pretty tough. 

He has been fighting fin rot since the week I got him.

Yesterday I notice a little red dot on his tail, today I noticed one more red dot.

He is still swimming VERY active

There are so many different recommendation online but I am not sure which to trust

I HAVE USED

- Bettafix (which petsmart recommend) at first it worked an than about 2 weeks later the fin rot came back but much worse.

I used a 1/2 tsp mixed in his 1 gallon tank everyday for 6 days and on the 6th day I did a full water change (followed directions on bettafix bottle)

MY SETUP

1 gallon tank with heater. I have a 55 gallon tank that Mr. Kevin fish will go in when I move in 17 days. 

water temp: 78 
Food: Top Fin Freeze dried bloodworms
Two fake plants
Glass beads on bottom
1/2 tsp Aquarium salt use each full water change with Top Fin Betta water conditioner (1/2 cap full) 

I must be doing something wrong with his care! PLEASE HELP!!!!

How often should I completely change my 1 gallon tank?
Am I using the right amount of aquarium salt?
Should I be doing more partial water changes and less full water changes?
How can I get rid of the fin rot for good?
What is this new thing I noticed on him (red spots)?

Thank you


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Freeze dried food are not a good primary food. Your fish would be better with a quality pellet and frozen bloodworms as an occasional treat!

Bettafix isn't recommended as I believe it's hard on their labryrinth (breathing appartus). I think you are on the right track with salt but I don't know the dosage. Someone else here will be more knowledgeable.

A 1 gallon tank will need 100% changes every second day. Clean water is the key to preventing fin rot. Ammonia builds up quickly in a 1gallon. I'm not sure about the spots. Good luck!


----------



## forscl24 (Apr 26, 2011)

Any recommendations on food? I tried pellets and nasty flakes. Mr Kevin fish wanted nothing to do with them, thats why I switched to just giving him bloodworms.

Ill try feeding him pellets again, maybe he has changed his mind


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

Aqueon Betta Food, its a small pellet and all my bettas love it.


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

I use Topfin pellets. I give 3 in the morning, 3 at night. On Fridays, I fast my betta. On Sunday, I replace the morning pellets with frozen bloodworms. (Think of bloodworms as having a really good steak once a week. It's a great treat but shouldn't really be an everyday thing.)

You are right flake food is nasty. It's the potato chip of fish food and fouls up the water if the fish doesn't eat it.

With pellets, remove what he doesn't eat. Try to feed consistently at the same times and when your little guy is hungry. He will eat. Sometimes it takes a while for them to get used to a food.


----------



## forscl24 (Apr 26, 2011)

So now that I have looked closer, this weird red spot thing looks like it is along the rips in his bottom longest fin. The top fin and butt fin look okay still. They still show signs of healing from his last run with fin rot. But man o man his bottom fin looks terrible. Is there emergency treatment I can do besides water change? 

I did a full water change the night of 2/24.
2/25 I did 50 % water change. 

What should I do today? If I do a partial water change how do you recommend I add more aquarium salt.


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

When you use salt, you premix it. It's never added straight to the tank, but beyond that, I'm not familiar with using either epsom salt or aquarium salt.


----------

